# elbow pain



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2014)

So I've been having some serious elbow pain. It's my funny bone that hurts. Doesnt hurt really when i train cus today i did some shoulder pressing and close grip and didn't hurt more of an annoying feeling. But it hurts when i push on the bone. Bad. It'll be painful if I'm at work and i pull something toward my body if that makes sense. 

I dunno what it is. I'm gonna ice it and shit this weekend on my two off days from the gym to see if it helps at all. Anyone have any idea what it could be? I can push hard with my fingers on the skin all around the bone and nothing, but right on the bone hurts like a bitch. Usually don't bitch about little shit like this but it's been a week maybe two that it's been bothering me. Any help much appreciated .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2014)

i would try a low dose deca..it worked great for me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2014)

or only thing else i can think is resting it till your 100%


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i would try a low dose deca..it worked great for me



Haha Yea me too man  cured my shoulder pain. But this ain't that type of pain. It's weird. And i didn't bang it or anything.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So I've been having some serious elbow pain. It's my funny bone that hurts. Doesnt hurt really when i train cus today i did some shoulder pressing and close grip and didn't hurt more of an annoying feeling. But it hurts when i push on the bone. Bad. It'll be painful if I'm at work and i pull something toward my body if that makes sense.
> 
> I dunno what it is. I'm gonna ice it and shit this weekend on my two off days from the gym to see if it helps at all. Anyone have any idea what it could be? I can push hard with my fingers on the skin all around the bone and nothing, but right on the bone hurts like a bitch. Usually don't bitch about little shit like this but it's been a week maybe two that it's been bothering me. Any help much appreciated .



So nothing specific happened that you can attribute it to?  I get that sometimes when I jerk my deadlifts, let down a clean sloppy or bench heavy decline.  Nothing like that?

Does cold help? Ibuprofen?  Just trying to get a feel for it- sorry about all the questions but I have had a lot of injury


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hahahahahaha its so funny!!!

No but seriously nothing sucks more then a ****ed up funny bone. I thought maybe it was tendinitis by your thread title but that doesn't sound like it at all. Maybe you have a stress fracture or something??? Ice it and if it doesn't feel any better I'd get it checked out.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So I've been having some serious elbow pain. It's my funny bone that hurts. Doesnt hurt really when i train cus today i did some shoulder pressing and close grip and didn't hurt more of an annoying feeling. But it hurts when i push on the bone. Bad. It'll be painful if I'm at work and i pull something toward my body if that makes sense.
> 
> I dunno what it is. I'm gonna ice it and shit this weekend on my two off days from the gym to see if it helps at all. Anyone have any idea what it could be? I can push hard with my fingers on the skin all around the bone and nothing, but right on the bone hurts like a bitch. Usually don't bitch about little shit like this but it's been a week maybe two that it's been bothering me. Any help much appreciated .



Anti-inflamatories always fix me up. You can take the Advil way (800 mg twice a day) or the natural way...

Glucosamine 
Chondroitin
MSM
Bromalin
Omega 3
Quercetin
BioAstin
Turmeric 
Vitamin D3
Vitamin A (maybe)
Rutin
Pycnogenol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2014)

Foam roll the tricep and stretch the bicep and forearm. It's not the bone. It's a nerve.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Foam roll the tricep and stretch the bicep and forearm. It's not the bone. It's a nerve.



POB might be 280lbs and have red hair, but deep down hes a 105lb asian girl masseuse.


----------



## amore169 (Apr 5, 2014)

A muscle relaxer like Diclofenac always helps me with those naggings pains.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 5, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i would try a low dose deca..it worked great for me



I have been getting a pain in my left knee and I'm taking Bundy's advice and running a low dose of NPP, 100mg every week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2014)

Well i rolled out my triceps and forearm with my lacrosse ball and it's did help a little. Gonna do it a few more time over the next few days and see if it goes away. Thanks for the tips guys. 

And i have a PVC pipe for foam rolling but god damn it hurts like a bitch. I need something a little softer. U guys recommend any?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2014)

You can by a foam roller in any sporting goods store.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 6, 2014)

Ive had a bad elbow since i was 13.  I pitched little league ball since i was 8 and just threw my arm out by 13.   When it acts up, i put a strong rubber band around my thumb and fingers and do reps of pull aparts.....not sure if it would help, but thought i mention.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 6, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So I've been having some serious elbow pain. It's my funny bone that hurts. Doesnt hurt really when i train cus today i did some shoulder pressing and close grip and didn't hurt more of an annoying feeling. But it hurts when i push on the bone. Bad. It'll be painful if I'm at work and i pull something toward my body if that makes sense.
> 
> I dunno what it is. I'm gonna ice it and shit this weekend on my two off days from the gym to see if it helps at all. Anyone have any idea what it could be? I can push hard with my fingers on the skin all around the bone and nothing, but right on the bone hurts like a bitch. Usually don't bitch about little shit like this but it's been a week maybe two that it's been bothering me. Any help much appreciated .



I read over want you said again. You know the same thing has happened to me recently too. I did one arm 100 lb cable press for tricep which was way to heavy for me and was basically just doing a negative as slow as possible. I got a sharp burning pain in the elbow so I backed off and repped out. When I got home same as you said. Hurts to touch right on the furtherest point of the elbow. I figured I slightly tore a little bit of tendon off the bone. It's been over a month and the bone is still tender. I still shy away from putting my elbow on the table in fact. But fear not I have learned that all pain eventually goes away. Some longer than others but it always does. Unless it's neck or back pain. Those can be tricky.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

There is not much that can go wrong with the furthest point of your elbow. I did heavy bi's and tri's yesterday. My elbow if fawked too. I'm not going heavy for a long while untill it heals. I'm pretty sure in my case a very small bit of tendon tore off the bone. If you have the same thing I can contest it's very anoying. It's been a couple months now and the thing won't change - won't heal or get worse. But I can't go heavy or it feels like my tri is going to explode - I def don't want that. I guessing rest is the only real solution. But that's not happening so it will have to adapt. I have worked through many injures that way it just takes a long time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2014)

Pf is it your funny bone like i said?


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pf is it your funny bone like i said?



The funny bone is actually the ulnar nerve. So no bone. But mine hurts on the furthest point of my elbow. Like the bone is bruised. And when I do Tri's the pain extends to my entire lower tri. Only hinders tri workout. Shoulders and chest the pain is there but not adversely effected.


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 17, 2014)

You can by a foam roller in any sporting goods store. this was awsome


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> The funny bone is actually the ulnar nerve. So no bone. But mine hurts on the furthest point of my elbow. Like the bone is bruised. And when I do Tri's the pain extends to my entire lower tri. Only hinders tri workout. Shoulders and chest the pain is there but not adversely effected.



Ecks he touched on it here. Ulnar nerve. This is why I am saying stretch it out. If the muscles relax it will stop compressing the nerve. Some gapping would help too. You can either hold a band and walk back so it's pulling the elbow apart and then start twisting the elbow back and forth to reset the joint or use voodoo floss and do the same...


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 18, 2014)

i use a product called DONA  its the best. works for me www.donausa.com


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ecks he touched on it here. Ulnar nerve. This is why I am saying stretch it out. If the muscles relax it will stop compressing the nerve. Some gapping would help too. You can either hold a band and walk back so it's pulling the elbow apart and then start twisting the elbow back and forth to reset the joint or use voodoo floss and do the same...


Yea i did what u suggested and the pain went away after about a week of doing that. I rolled and stretched it.


----------

